# Picture of a stove bolt



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Only one stove bolt held it up and dig that Hartford Loop!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Only one stove bolt held it up and dig that Hartford Loop!!


 Alittle overkill but I'm drooling at the drop header!...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Meh, your work sucks. I see a puddle of water on the floor. :jester:


Seriously, nice job. I love the smell of fresh cutting oil in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Are those all malleable fittings?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Stove bolts are awesome!


----------



## Innovator88 (Sep 29, 2013)

I wish I did more stuff like this. Great job! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

alliance1 said:


> Are those all malleable fittings?


Yes, the new fittings


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Alittle overkill but I'm drooling at the drop header!...


 
RJ clear your mailbox dude


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> RJ clear your mailbox dude


Thought that was Tex Mech's problem... done


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Never seen drop header around here, was wondering if it was good or bad after attempting to research I have found that it is good for dry steam and less banging. Is that the reason for it or is there more.?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

jnohs said:


> Never seen drop header around here, was wondering if it was good or bad after attempting to research I have found that it is good for dry steam and less banging. Is that the reason for it or is there more.?


It creates drier steam


----------

